# anybody have a riparium?



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

so I've recently become interested in riparium so I'm thinking I might try one, but I can't really find any solid info on what plants are suitible for a riparium setup! I also don't have a place where I can buy plants! My LPS sells bamboo, but I don't think they sell any other plants that would work in a riparium.... If you have any suggestion on what plants and where I can get them, I'd really appreciate it! 


also share pictures!!! and details about your tank!


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I personally don't have a riparium but I suggest looking at the planted tank forums as they have a section dedicated to Riparium/Terrarium/Vivarium


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you can put any aquatic or semi-aquatic plant in one. A lot of times aquatic plants are grown partially out of the water, so I think they would be fine, and you could do semi-aquatic plants. So Mondo Grass is one off the top of my head that you could use. Also, I believe peacock fern is semi-aquatic.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm working on one currently! I know, it's very hard to find info on them  
I've been able to find most of these plants at garden centers (home depot, walmart), and local nurseries. I've also been looking into using plants that are found along the edges of local streams and lakes. 

A few plants that I know will work are 
-Pothos
-Creeping Jenny
-Peace Lily
-Amazon Swords
-Crypt Wendtii
-Umbrella Sedge
-Ribbon Grass
-Aluminum
-Baby Panda Bamboo
-Mexican Petunia
-Anubias


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Pardon my asking, but what _is_ a riparium?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

It's a planted tank where the plants also come out of the top of the tank, so aquatic and semi-aquatic, plants can be used. It can look really cool.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, they can also incorporate planters suctioned onto the sides and back of a tank, that have plants in them. That's what mine is. If you google riparium you'll see a lot of pictures.

Also, I forgot to mention that I use shower caddies from the dollar tree for my riparium, they work just fine.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> It's a planted tank where the plants also come out of the top of the tank, so aquatic and semi-aquatic, plants can be used. It can look really cool.


OK, thanks for making that clear.


----------

